# الالكترونيات من البداية الى النهاية ان شاء الله



## magdy100 (11 يوليو 2007)

أعجبنى هذا الموضوع كثيرا 
وهو بعنوان الالكترونيات من البداية الى النهاية ان شاء الله 
فمن يريد الإطلاع عليه فهذا رابطه
الرابط​


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## نجوه (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## الخريت2007 (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكككووووووورررررررررررر على الفائدة


----------



## Saladin (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور بس لازم اشترك
لو كنت نقلته؟


----------



## never.before (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## وسام الكوكو (18 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك اخي على الرابط 

اخوك
وسام الكوكو


----------



## am_em (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لمجهودك الكبير والى الامام دائما


----------



## مهندس/تامر العربى (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك:30:


----------



## laptop engineer (27 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## miss strawberry (31 يوليو 2007)

thank u dear


----------



## ramye (31 يوليو 2007)

thannkssss


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووررررررررر


----------



## محمد مجاهد محمد (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## lyeselec (6 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس بلادالرافدين (7 أغسطس 2007)

اتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل اخي وبارك الله في جهودك الخيره


----------



## ربحي برق (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن ما هو السبيل لفتح الصور


----------



## megaman zero (9 أغسطس 2007)

_شكرا



[QU:31:OTE]

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/QUOTE انا صدام من اليمن احب اطلع على اخر المستجدات في الكهرباء]_


----------



## احمد الزهيرى (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور مشكووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووور
وبارك الله فيك ياخى الحبيب


----------



## mido9383 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*التيار الكهربائي* عبارة عن تدفق شحنات كهربائية -إلكترونات أو أيونات - في مادة موصلة كسلك معدني مثلاً أو محلول إلكتروليتي ، خلال وحدة الزمن .
وللتيار الكهربائي عدّة خصائص فيزيائية منها:

شدّة التيار الكهربائي ، وتقاس بوحدة الأمبير وجهاز الأمبيرمتر.
كما يتأثر التيار دوما بعدّة عوامل منها:

فرق الجهد ويقاس بوحدة فولت باستخدام جهاز الفولتميتر.
المقاومة وتقاس بالأوم.
والتيار الكهربائي نوعان، تيار متردد AC وتيار مستمر (مباشر)DC.

قوانين ت = ش ÷ ز
حيث ت هي شدة التيار الكهربائي بالأمبير ، ش هي الشحنة مقاسة بالكولوم التي مرت خلال زمن مقداره ز.
قانون أومت = ج ÷ م
حيث ت هي شدة التيار ، ج هو فرق الجهد مقاساً بالفولت و م المقاومة مقاسة بالأوم .
وحدة قياس التيار هو الأمبير ، وفرق الجهد الفولت ، والمقاومة الأوم - يمكن تعريفه رياضيا كالتالي
I = V /R - بإستخدام قانون الطاقة الكهربائية P = V * I ==> I = P/V
في الأحمال (المقاوقات) الموصلة على التسلسل يكون التيار متساوي ، بينما يتوزع التيار في الأحمال الموصلة على التوازي بحسب مقدار الحمل .
يعتبر التيار الكهربائي مهم في عملية إختيار الكابلات إذ يتم إختيار حجم الكابل بناء على مدى تحمله للتيار المار فيه .
تم الاسترجاع من "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AAsتصنيف الصفحة: كهرباء


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (25 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك.......
الموقع لا يعمل .......


----------



## احمد الخطاط (25 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على وقع عاشق الألكترونات


----------



## خالد ماهر (26 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس5010 (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------

